# Any advice?



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey Kate, 

first off, we have a couple of forums specifically for different types of equipment (Board, Bindings, Boots, and outwear). You can post in some of those for more specifics. 

Secondly, before we give you any advice we're going to need to know your height, weight, gender, shoe size, riding experience, and riding style. 

Personally, I'm using an Atomic Radon 164cm with K2 Auto Uprise Bindings and a Ride Control 162cm with Ride EX's. Got some k2 Darkos for my boots. I'm pretty set up for freeride stuff at the moment, but that's more my style (and as you can see, I'm pretty familiar with Ride and k2 now. The Atomic was kind of a random opportunity, but I'm really happy I sprung for it. 

Brands that are considered "good" usually consist of K2, Ride, Burton, Rome, NeverSummer, Flux (bindings), Flow (bindings, not sure bout boards), Lib-Tech among others. If you're looking for a woman's board there are a couple of women specific companies (stay the fuck away from Bitchboards) and k2 has a specific Women's Alliance thing going.

Edit: Those are just sort of the main brands that are usually pretty consistent (or have the custom service to match any QC failures. This is not to say there aren't other opportunities out there, they're just not as well known. (Example: BlakSheep is starting up next year, but they're pretty small time at the moment).


----------

